# costanza's gto



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

did you ever notice in the Seinfeld episode where George tells jerry hes "gonna take out my father's '68 gto " to impress a woman? in the scene it looks like a blue '67 hardtop to me. wonder how they botched that. I thought jerry is a car guy in real life. :lol:


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB1Pij54gTw

67 it is.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. Happens all the time. Television and movie guys aren't true 'car guys'. I was watching a movie set in 1957 last week about a bank robbery with Mickey Rourke, and a stolen Cadillac was described as a 1955 (it was a 1953) and a Chevy was listed by the police as a 1953 and it was a 1954. No worse than all the 1892 Winchester lever guns used in the millions of western movies set in the 1860's and '70s.....nobody in the industry cares that much.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a video of the late Warren Oates talking about his 70 Judge in the 71 movie Two-lane Blacktop, 

455 in a Judge?
Marc IV Ram Air on a 455?

Two-Lane Blacktop -- (Movie Clip) GTO


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

I think the Two Lane Blacktop error was likely done to further show how full of BS he is; everything he says are lies. I believe the plot line has him running away from a divorce or something similar. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Goin' to the Graveyard......goin' to the graveyard......her folks is buried there....CITY CAR kilt 'em.....City car......"

Great flick, guys! Nothing like pitting two musicians against a pathological liar for some cross country fun! How many times did Dennis Wilson check the valves and the jets?? I remember that era, and the vibe of the movie nails it dead on........


----------

